# dare I speak the words....???????????



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

whirlyball Time ?????????


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I haven't had the time to set one up lately. I will try to get one going in January.

If anyone else want to do the leg work....please do.

I sure miss playing. It seems like forever since I last smacked Trouttime around.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Neal said:


> I sure miss playing. It seems like forever since I last smacked Trouttime around.


Yep, last I heard of you abusing him was the first Saturday in June, when you beat him about the head and shoulders with a landing net.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Yep, last I heard of you abusing him was the first Saturday in June, when you beat him about the head and shoulders with a landing net.


Hey Paul,
You aint kidding, and I though he was bad with a Wicket. Maybe next June for the opener we should have Neal and KB in the same boat for some landing net duals :yikes: :lol: 

You guys know I'm in!! I am quite busy through the weekend of Dec. 16th but after that I will be happy to do the leg work.

Neal is not THAT busy........He is just :chicken: :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

trouttime said:


> Hey Paul,
> You aint kidding, and I though he was bad with a Wicket. Maybe next June for the opener we should have Neal and KB in the same boat for some landing net duals :yikes: :lol:


That reminds me, I'm scheduled to do the Bob Bauer Show this weekend, maybe I'll give you a shout out, KB style :evilsmile


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Count me in if I can make it on the chosen date. 
Whirlyball is fun, and even more fun with a liberal (or nearsighted) referee :evilsmile


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> That reminds me, I'm scheduled to do the Bob Bauer Show this weekend, maybe I'll give you a shout out, KB style :evilsmile


Sounds good I'll be sure to be listening :lol: 

Hey Guys,
On second thought it would be best to get this going so people can plan for it. It seems most times we have done it on a Thursday night. I am thinking mid January so everyone can rest up from the holidays.

How about Thursday January 19th from 7 to 9. Let me know if this works and I will get it going, or if Thursdays are not good, what day works for most.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Sean, make sure you use one of their coupons. I'll check to see if I can find one.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I should be able to make it, at least to socialize, but not on Thursdays... :sad: 
Neal, what time are you going to be on Bob this weekend? Before or after snowmobile talk...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'd be up for a game.... seeing that i'm in MI now, its time to lay down the law!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> I should be able to make it, at least to socialize, but not on Thursdays... :sad:
> Neal, what time are you going to be on Bob this weekend? Before or after snowmobile talk...



A Tuesday or Wednesday then?? Any day works for me..........
Wouldnt want too have you miss it Kevin :evilsmile


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

My wife has tennis Thursdays, so I would like to see it on a Tue or Wed too.


- Kevin (the other Kevin)


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin said:


> My wife has tennis Thursdays, so I would like to see it on a Tue or Wed too.
> 
> 
> - Kevin (the other Kevin)


Hey Guys,
 It must run in the name :lol: :lol: 

Hows about Tuesday January 17th???

This will be great its been TOO long!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Tuesday's good


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Tuesday works for me.

Neal I assume you will find somebody to babysit your kitty-cat while his master is getting the [email protected] beat outta him !:lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I will check to make sure Tuesday January 17th is open, and will start the thread when its confirmed. Let "The Games" begin :mischeif:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Here is a link to the sign up sheet for "The Game"  
Lets Git-R-Done!!
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119565


----------

